# NZXT Kraken X53 240 mm für Ryzen 7 5800X



## Meenzerjung (24. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte meinen Rechner ein wenig aufhübschen und überlege mir eine AIO-Wasserkühlung zuzulegen.

Mein aktuelles Setup:





						Neues Setup Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Neues Setup




					geizhals.de
				




Auf Grund ihrer Optik möchte ich eine NZXT Kraken X53 verbauen. Auf Grund des geringen Platz im Gehäuse glaube ich das nur die X53 240mm in Frage käme. Ich möchte den Radiator an der Decke verbauen. Die Lüfter sollen hierbei von innen nach außen arbeiten. Die von NZXT gelieferten Lüfter am Radiator möchte ich gerne durch meine bereits verbauten RGB-Lüfter ersetzen. 

Meine Frage:
Reicht die Kühlleistung der X53 240mm aus um den Ryzen 7 5800X ausreichend zu kühlen?
Die Testberichte die ich gefunden habe wurden mit älteren CPU durchgeführt und ich habe gelesen, dass der 5800X gerne mal etwas heißer wird. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nathenhale (24. Juni 2021)

X53 240mm reicht um den 5800x zu kühlen , in der Theorie reicht da auch ein AMD Boxed Kühler.
Aber die x53 sollte durchaus gute dienste machen und den 5800x Kühl halten. Auch wenn er bekanntermaßen ein Hitzkopf ist.


----------



## Meenzerjung (24. Juni 2021)

Super 
Danke für das schnelle Feedback


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Juni 2021)

Meenzerjung schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Reicht die Kühlleistung der X53 240mm aus um den Ryzen 7 5800X ausreichend zu kühlen?


Klar, heiß wird der 5800X bzw. alle Zen 3. Das ist so gewollt von AMD.


----------

